# 1st Timer



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

I will be attempting to do my first mount this weekend. I have a antelope I shot last year that I'm going to do. I've watched a friend of mine do a few deer and want to give it a shot myself.

Any tips or tricks would be appreciated.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

theres so many tips that can be offered but to me the most important is references, and lots of them, eyecasts, nose casts and lots of pictures


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the advise, I do have some references and he'll be guiding me along as well. Will post some picts when complete.


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't freak out when you see a lot of hair coming out of the goat as long as it is not in big patches. They lose a lot of hair for some reason when mounting. Also make sure you thin the glands on the side of the face. Those are the dark patches at the back of the jaw.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Well I finally finished up my first ever mount tonight. It's a antelope I shot with my bow last year. It measured 13 7/8". Here's a before and a few after pieces..

Really enjoyed it..


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

I just mounted mine on a wall ped like that. Not bad for your first mount ever.


----------



## bigbuckhotspots (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I like the turn. What brand of form is that?


----------



## mshannon (Dec 10, 2008)

*Nice mount*

Just started into taxidermy too. Not too hard especially if you have a friend who can help you that knows what they are doing.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

russ said:


> I like the turn. What brand of form is that?


Got it from Jonas Supply. Only wall pedestal they had online.
http://www.jonas-supply.com/_e/dept/01-001/Antelope_Pronghorn-5-0.htm


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

yep, thats the same form I used on mine


----------

